# Apple Mail issues -configuring IMAP, working with gmail behind corporate firewall/pro



## shalevy (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum, so hopefully i got the right forum and the right behaviour 

Here are my problems with the Apple Mail application:

My work place uses MS exchange and i'm trying to connect my Apple Mail to it. The current known method, around other mac users, is to use an IMAP address of the server. The problem with that is that for some reason i can't send e-mails to addresses outside of my work organization. The other problem related to this, is that i can't use my gmail SMTP outgoing mail when i'm connect to the work network, because for some reason Mail is behaving as if he doesn't go through the global Proxy settings... Any idea?

Second, i was able to configure the global address book through the LDAP server. It works slowly! in Outlook (can i say outlook in this forum?) it can download the address book locally. That would be great for me. Is that possible?

Thanks,

Shay.


----------



## fryke (Jun 27, 2006)

I think you're mixing many, many things here... Let's wrap this up and start with what you want Mail.app to do.

1.) Do you want to access an E-Mail account on the Exchange server inside the company network or are you talking about using Gmail?

2.) Why do you need to use the Gmail SMTP? There should be a way to use the network-internal mail server as SMTP.

3.) Everything else: Later please.


----------



## shalevy (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry if i jump too fast.

1) I want to access my e-mail account on exchange server inside the company and was acctually able to do just that. It works well. I'm getting new mails and sending. So, where is the proble,m you ask? When i try to send e-mails to e-mail addresses outside my company (like my own gmail.com account) it fails to send it. 
a) - if the answer to that is that i need to talk with my exchange administrator in my company, then i will do that. But...
b) what if i want to send email to the outside world not through my exchange account? Then i encounter the second problem in which: Mail can't find the gmail server when i'm connected to work. (i need to add that i can access gmail account through Safari and also when i'm connected to my home network).

Hope that explains some more. Any ideas?


----------



## MisterMe (Jun 27, 2006)

shalevy said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> My work place uses MS exchange and i'm trying to connect my Apple Mail to it. The current known method, around other mac users, is to use an IMAP address of the server. The problem with that is that for some reason i can't send e-mails to addresses outside of my work organization.


Depending on your firm's version of Exchange, you may be able to use *Mail*'s Exchange settings. If not, then IMAP is the workaround if you don't want to have Microsoft's God-forsaken *Entourage 2004*. As for not being able to send email's to the outside, you need to ensure that you are using Exchange as your SMTP server.



			
				shalevy said:
			
		

> The other problem related to this, is that i can't use my gmail SMTP outgoing mail when i'm connect to the work network, because for some reason Mail is behaving as if he doesn't go through the global Proxy settings... Any idea?


This is not a bug in *Mail*, it is a feature of Exchange. Your Exchange server does not allow you to access outside SMTP servers.



			
				shalevy said:
			
		

> Second, i was able to configure the global address book through the LDAP server. It works slowly! in Outlook (can i say outlook in this forum?) it can download the address book locally. That would be great for me. Is that possible?


Since my firm "upgraded" its Exchange server, I am pretty much restricted to *Entourage 2004* to get the most out of our Exchange server on my Mac. Our global address book remains on the server. What's worst is that it is totally aggregated with no way to distinguish among groups of addresses. My personal address book is mirrored locally, but I know of no easy way to mirror the others. Even if there is a way to do it, it would not be particularly useful.


----------



## boknows (Feb 23, 2008)

A brilliant colleague of mine (Hal - not from 2001 space movie) found the solution!
It works from both my home using Mail on an emac on 10.4 and vpn into my corp. exchange, as well from my office using a brand new Imac and leopard.

Before this, I could only send email to my company exchange users, but receive email from anyone in or outside my company.

***********

Go to Mail Preferences->Accounts and select your account in the box on the left.

Click "Account Information" in the tab group on the right.

In the drop-down menu for "Outgoing Mail Server (SMTP):" choose "Edit Server List"

In the dialog box that drops down, select the mail server that you should be using at the top.

Click "Advanced" in the tab group at the bottom.

Set Authentication to "Password" and enter your id and password.

Click OK.

Close the preferences window, clicking "Save" when asked.


----------



## boknows (Feb 23, 2008)

Now that we've gotten MAIL and ADDRESS book to work with exchange both inside the office and outside (vpn),  I only wish we could get ICal to work, and then adios MS.

There has been a lot of web threads on the Iphone and will it be able to do exchange in the future, and now that I've run into Ical issues recently, I would say these two are closely tied and that there is some bizarre reason why Apple and Exchange have limited work together.   If Apple fixes the iPhone  or fixes the Ical to work with exchange, and I'll wager both will then work.


----------

